# Where to keep my horse in Javea?



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

As I have mentioned, we hope to move to Javea end of October & I'd like to bring my pony. I'm just not at all sure how livery yards work in Spain, are the rules different to UK & are there indeed such a thing?! I know there are riding schools/ trekking centres but are there DIY liverys or private paddocks to rent? Has anyone else bought their beloved pony over? She's 20, 14'2, chestnut cob, very quiet & is pretty much retired now.


----------



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Is there really no one on here who keeps a horse or has brought one over from the UK? I'm getting concerned now that this won't be an possible. Any info would be so welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry I don't know anything about horses, but for what it's worth, I just googled 'horse stables in Javea' and came up with one in Javea and one in Ondara. I am sure there are more. Problem is, I expect you want some recommendations, so can't really help. Hope you find somewhere suitable.


----------



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank u Gazeebo. Recommendations would be good a long with some experienced knowledge on settling a horse from UK into Javea but I appreciate its not a really common thing people do!


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Another thought. Acclimation might play a part. Perhaps a winter move would be better than a summer one.


----------



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree & we've actually planned to now make the move in January! Thank you.


----------



## Esabelle (Aug 27, 2015)

*Horse*

We are currently looking at Costa Blanca north (areas around Javea, Albir, Calpe) or Malaga province and our beloved horse, who is currently 23, will be coming with us so I am also interested in any information related to livery. There are several stables in the Malaga area owned and run by British families, so if you can find similar stables near to Javea you could always contact them and find out how it works regarding livery, retirement etc. I agree it isn't a common thing to bring your horse with you, but some people must have done this and like you, I would be grateful for any information. She could go into retirement here in France, but she has been with us all her life, so I need to be able to see her regularly and I am sure she feels the same!!

All information gratefully received.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

You will find many more people who have horses in Spain on the Horse and Hound Forum, Overseas section. Indeed here are threads on Spain there.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?101-Overseas

The major hassles are: 
who will transport and how? With one horse I'd pay a commercial company rather than DIY as we did with 3, but we had lots of help from Peden Bloodstock.
Vets completing papers in the UK, took our vet a long while and we had to go and get the completed ones from the surgery just before leaving the UK in the snow.
On arrival, or very shortly after, the horse has to be notified by a visit to the authorities.
Tips
Make provision to take your regular feed with you so that you can do a gradual change to a Spanish diet, otherwise you risk colic.
Take rugs, we needed ours and I rug very rarely. 
Take the best fly spray you can get from a vet in the UK too. 

The worry.
Will your horse settle? None of mine did properly! We only took them for a winter before moving to France but you could see them relaxing as they recognised their overnight stopover stables on the way north again and once in Aquitaine with proper grass and feed they settled very quickly.
Sorry cannot comment on the horse situation where you are going.


----------



## Rconnor2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you so much for that info & the horse & hound link.


----------



## Andy1969 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, We moved two of our horses from the UK to Spain with no problems. There are many pros and cons to having horses in Spain but there is no real problems. We run a livery yard and riding stables 30 mins from Alicante near a town called Catral, Although we are too far for your horse please feel free to drop in, meet the horses and have a chat about our experiences with horses in Spain over a cafe con leche or vino. /SNIP/


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Why not purchase/rent a house with an outbuilding large enough for the horse?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Or give the horse a treat and buy it it's own apartment

Just make sure it's in a nice NAY- bourhood!!!!


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Or give the horse a treat and buy it it's own apartment
> 
> Just make sure it's in a nice NAY- bourhood!!!!



Hay no need for sarcasm


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

In a stall! I swear, you Brits! I guess living in Texas over 30 years helped me with that answer.


----------

